# Old Mortality



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 14, 2005)

On February 14, 1801, a man named Robert Paterson died. He lived his life as a caretaker for the tombstones that marked the graves of Scottish Covenanters, many of whom were martyred for the faith. He later became the inspiration for the character "Old Mortality" in _Tales of My Landlord_ by Walter Scott. It is a classic work of literature that deals with the Covenanters in a favorable or sympathetic light, though the author himself was not thus theologically inclined. 

http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.au/s/scott/walter/mortality/complete.html#introduction1


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2006)

Ballad in Honor of 'Old Mortality'


----------

